

Ask HN: Legal implications with torrent scraping site? - throwaway989

I recently had an idea for a weekend project to build a simple web app that scrapes popular torrent sites (like thepiratebay.org) and displays the newest movies, albums, etc in a clean user interface with thumbnails and torrent 'health'.<p>Obviously torrenting music and movies is illegal, but what legal implications would be involved with this if the thumbnails are merely links to the original source?
======
jacquesm
Massive lawsuits and jailtime not enough as legal implications to scare you
off?

------
Zev
TPB is unique in that it hosts it's own tracker. A much larger majority of
(public) sites do not do this and only serve to index the same data and show
ads to people who click on a link from google. And they still have trouble
from the RIAA and the ilk.

I suspect that you realize that you'll have trouble and are posting this from
an anon account as such.

------
ewams
Heard of torrent-finder.com ? Same thing and DoJ is after them:
[http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-government-seizes-bittorrent-
sea...](http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-government-seizes-bittorrent-search-
engine-domain-and-more-101126)

